# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Filtre passe haut et passe bas d'une image

## SmileSoft

*Salut*  ::): 

Je cherche  savoir les masques des filtres: *passe bas* et *passe haut* afin de les appliqus sur une *image*,

Est ce que vous pouvez m'aider l dessus ??

*Merci d'avance*  ::):

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

Pour ce qui est d'appliquer un filtre,  ::recherch::  et de lire les diffrents tutoriels sur le sujet (deux au moins sur l'application d'un filtre).
Il y a une discussion qui traite du sujet quelques lignes plus bas  ::(:

----------


## SmileSoft

Merci toto13  :;): 

Mon problme n'est pas dans l'application des filtres, je sais bien qu'il s'agit d'un produit de convolution, j'ai dj appliqu quelques uns pour la dtection de contour donn dans ce tutoriel:http://xphilipp.developpez.com/artic...s/?page=page_3,

je cherche maintenant les masques des filtres qui font le dbruitage d'image. 

Prcisment passe haut et bas.

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

> Prcisment passe haut et bas.


Pour passe-bas, c'est le noyau "flou gaussien"

Pour passe-haut, et bien c'est l'image de dpart moins le rsultat du passe-bas.  :;):  Tu dois mme pouvoir en dduire un noyau.

----------


## SmileSoft

Salut  ::): 



> Pour passe-bas, c'est le noyau "flou gaussien"
> 
> Pour passe-haut, et bien c'est l'image de dpart moins le rsultat du passe-bas.  Tu dois mme pouvoir en dduire un noyau.


Merci pseudocode  ::ccool::

----------

